# Rock Creek Lake Kayak Fishing



## HydraYak (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's one from Rock Creek Lake in the Chattahoochee National Forest. This is one of those hidden lakes deep in the north ga mountains. It can be accessed by the network of dirt roads north west of Dahlonega and should pop on google earth if you want to look it up.

Fishing - Word is that this lake is stocked with trout. Rock creek actually runs past the suches hatchery and it is stock regularly. But... i've fished this lake several times and have never caught a trout in the lake. But on my latest trip (when i filmed this vid) i noticed that there is a pipe set up for a stocking truck. So i hit the lake a few months back prepared to trout fish, couldn't get a trout... but the lake is loaded with bream. LOADED. These little guys were fighting over my dry fly. I think i caught 30ish bream and some sort of shad/chub. It was a blast. I kayaked in a cheap little perception swifty that i've outfitted for fishing. This was a fun little camping/fishing trip deep in the mountains. If you can find rock creek lake... use bream tackle and you'll slay'em.


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks like a a good time to me!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to fish this lake A LOT when I was a younger man, and I've caught a ton of trout out of it.  I was fishing one day when 4 guys showed up with bass tackle (buzzbaits and spinnerbaits and such) and came and asked me how the fishing was.  I told them the trout were ok, but there weren't any bass in the lake.  They told me they'd show me just how many bass were in the lake.  I kept fishing while they split into pairs and circled the lake casting their big baits.  About an hour later, they were back... with no bass.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 4, 2015)

That's surprising. I fished the lake a couple of weeks ago and caught two trout in just a few minutes. Like a dummy though, I left my anchor in the truck cuz I was pressed for time due to having good success on the creek(caught 6-8). But was determined to get on the lake, so just threw the boat off without rigging anything up. Wind blew me all over that lake. Caught those two and a bream in about 30 minutes before i got aggravated enough to pack up due to the wind.
The caretaker at the hatchery told me that they stocked 2500+/- trout in the lake the previous Thursday. Rainbows and Brookies. Said they stock breeding fish too, so there's apparently some good sized trout in there as well. The Brookies are why I left the creek to hit the lake. Never caught one before.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2015)

Thats looks cool.  How much opportunity for camping is there?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 4, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Thats looks cool.  How much opportunity for camping is there?



There's several places along the road for camping, primitive style. Don't think there's any electric. Plenty of room for your camper though. Several folks bring there's. Guessing they use generators. There is one designated recreation area that may have hookups between the hatchery and lake. Also a recreation area on hwy 60 just before you get to rock creek rd called Deep hole. Right on the Toccoa. They stock the river there. It's also the start of the Toccoa canoe trail. 
You should come up and we could float the trail and fish the lake.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 4, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> There's several places along the road for camping, primitive style. Don't think there's any electric. Plenty of room for your camper though. Several folks bring there's. Guessing they use generators. There is one designated recreation area that may have hookups between the hatchery and lake. Also a recreation area on hwy 69 just before you get to rock creek rd called Deep hole. Right on the Toccoa. They stock the river there. It's also the start of the Toccoa canoe trail.
> You should come up and we could float the trail and fish the lake.



Dude,  That looks awesome on the the lake.  A place to camp sounds awesomer.  And a canoe trail makes it the awesomest!  
I feel a plan in the brewing.


----------



## TyGeR (Jun 4, 2015)

nice video,  looks like it was a lot of fun


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 8, 2015)

I just showed the wife your video so she could see where she might get to kayak one day.  
After watching your video a second time, I realized you are fishing with the wrong hand.  Probably led to you not catching any trout too.  
Try switching to the right and see then if you can a limit on those Bows.


----------



## HydraYak (Jun 9, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I just showed the wife your video so she could see where she might get to kayak one day.
> After watching your video a second time, I realized you are fishing with the wrong hand.  Probably led to you not catching any trout too.
> Try switching to the right and see then if you can a limit on those Bows.



Haha i was wondering when someone was going to call me out on that. It looks goofy to me too. I stuck with it because I was getting hit nearly every cast.

I'm a lefty. I was using my friend's fly rod who's a righty (my fly rods were in the truck up by the road). I'll get them trout next time!


----------



## lampern (Jun 11, 2015)

I wonder if that lake could support walleye?


----------

